# MpS Siena : vamos to Barcelona !!



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

In front of more than 6,500 people , the Montepaschi Siena lost of 4 points VS Skipper Bologna but go to Barcelona.









Turkcan salutes Siena's supporters

----------------
*64-68*
MONTEPASCHI SIENA: Stefanov 6 (2/4, 0/3), Zukauskas 5 (1/1, 1/3), Turkcan 10 (3/6, 0/4), Vukcevic 3 (0/1, 1/5), Chiacig 12 (4/5); Ford 23 (9/15, 1/3), Mitchell 5 (0/1), Kakiouzis 3 (0/1, 1/2), Berti ne, Lechtaler ne, Mordente ne, Bowdler ne. All. Ataman. 
SKIPPER BOLOGNA: Scepanovic 4 (0/1, 1/2), Basile 15 (5/9, 1/5), Skelin (0/1), Galanda 13 (4/5, 1/3), Guyton 9 (3/4, 1/8); Mancinelli 4 (2/2, 0/1), Fultz 5 (2/2, 0/3), Barton 5 (1/1, 1/1), Kovacic 13 (5/10, 0/1), Prato ne. All. Repesa.
----------------


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Hopefully we (Olympiakos) will win Barcelona today and meet you guys at the F4.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> Hopefully we (Olympiakos) will win Barcelona today and meet you guys at the F4.


Barcelona won     

P.S: Olympiakos should try to control its "radical" supporters


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> P.S: Olympiakos should try to control its "radical" supporters


That was nothing compared to the atmosphere in a Greek Derby....
Unfortnunately when there is a derby (ie PAO-Oly) the supporters think it is a war... By the way you are a TAU Ceramica fan.. right????How can you be happy with BArcelona winning????
In Greece a non Olympiakos fan would never support Olympiakos....... and I do mean never...... 
Anyway Olympiakos did a good job in Euroleague considering they have so little talent in their team...
About Euroleague I think CSKA is the favorite....so far they have been the best team....


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> 
> That was nothing compared to the atmosphere in a Greek Derby....
> Unfortnunately when there is a derby (ie PAO-Oly) the supporters think it is a war... By the way you are a TAU Ceramica fan.. right????How can you be happy with BArcelona winning????
> ...


Guys, you must live the Bologna's derby between Virtus and Fortitudo :angel: :grinning:


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> By the way you are a TAU Ceramica fan.. right????How can you be happy with BArcelona winning????


I'm not a TAU fan, in fact soon a rivalry is going to grow between my team and TAU... I don't like Barça too much either (they have a lot of stars but they don't play as a team) but they historically deserve a European Cup (or Euroleague) and that's why I will cheer for them (and Benneton)


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

hold ur horses. nothing is over yet. I believe Olimpija can win in Barcelona, and then if Olym. win in Lyon vs. Asvel they are in. if they lose, Olimpija is in F4. 

True, Barcelona didn't lose at home this season in EL, but...if they don't think of Olimpija as a tough opponent they can be surprised... Olimpija lost only by 3 in Athens to Pao... and already won in Spain this season (Malaga). they only won one road game vs. a Top 16 team (that one in Malaga) but they can give a fight to Barca.

I'm just afraid they don't believe too much in themselves...


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm the radical supporter? hahahahah

I hope so, because nothing bad happened except for a few things that were said about Bodiroga's mother and some middle fingers everytime Bodiroga was a the three point line hahahaha


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Final Four set:

Barcelona
vs
CSKA Moscow

Benneton
vs
Montepaschi Siena 

Predictions?


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

My vote goes to CSKA.. They have been playing the best bball in this years Euroleauge.. however with a final 4 you never know.... Barcelona will have a huge advantage becaue they will be playing on homecourt and have Bodiromba (he might start the usual karagiozilikia)..... I would rather see a best of 5 system instead of a final 4 or the final 4 being held at a neutral venue...
Anyway I will be rooting for CSKA....


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I say Benetton Treviso for many grounds, and not because it's a italian team :grinning:


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I think the winner of the Barcelona- CSKA will win the cup.
And I agree that the F4 should not be held in Barcelona. It's unfair for the other teams, but what can you do now.


----------

